# Death metal in Drop-D



## KMunDy1303 (Jun 10, 2015)

I feel bad cause I always troll this forum and never post anything, which I'm gonna try to change and keep up on cause this forum is awesome.

The title says it pretty much. Death metal in Drop-D. Meaning DADGbe, or lower.

I have a few 7-string guitars and keep one in AEADGbe.

The point of this thread is that I would like to hear some more death metal in a "Drop-D" tuning.

The only bands off the top of my head that fit the bill are Arsis, Origin, and Nile.

I admit its not a lot and would like to change this.

Oh, great oracles of the seven string head my call!


----------



## Necropitated (Jun 10, 2015)

Psycroptic


----------



## Laimon (Jun 10, 2015)

KMunDy1303 said:


> Arsis



I might be wrong, but I don't think Arsis plays in drop D, at least We are the nightmare should be in standard E


----------



## Necropitated (Jun 10, 2015)

Laimon said:


> I might be wrong, but I don't think Arsis plays in drop D, at least We are the nightmare should be in standard E



The song We Are The Nightmare is in Standard E, but the majority of Arsis songs are in Drop C and D Standard.


----------



## Laimon (Jun 10, 2015)

Necropitated said:


> The song We Are The Nightmare is in Standard E, but the majority of Arsis songs are in Drop C and D Standard.



Ahaha, I picked the wrong one to base my judgement then


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dying Fetus


----------



## Underworld (Jun 10, 2015)

Some Opeth songs, like Blackwater Park and Demon of the Fall.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 10, 2015)

KMunDy1303 said:


> . Death metal in Drop-D. Meaning DADGbe, or lower.
> 
> I have a few 7-string guitars and keep one in AEADGbe.



So you want songs in drop D and in Drop A on a 7 string? or do you just want any downtuned death metal?

Morbid angel does some great 7 string stuff.

Almost every death metal band ever tunes down so if you want that i honestly wouldn't know where to start


----------



## DXL (Jun 10, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> So you want songs in drop D and in Drop A on a 7 string? or do you just want any downtuned death metal?
> 
> Morbid angel does some great 7 string stuff.
> 
> Almost every death metal band ever tunes down so if you want that i honestly wouldn't know where to start



I think he's referring to death metal that drops the lowest string, so that the lowest string is a whole step down from where it would supposed to be. So like Drop D or Drop C etc.


----------



## Static (Jun 10, 2015)

Vital Remains


----------



## Nick (Jun 10, 2015)

Necropitated said:


> Psycroptic



this!


----------



## KMunDy1303 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 10, 2015)

Death is D standard but can be pretty easily adapted to drop D


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 10, 2015)

That's all you need


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 11, 2015)

Every single Lamb of God song.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 11, 2015)

Martyr, the Canadian death metal band fronted by Daniel Mongrain have Drop D in some of their songs. * They also use standard E and C#.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Jun 11, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Martyr, the Canadian death metal band fronted by Daniel Mongrain have Drop D in some of their songs. * They also use standard E and C#.


 
Such a sick band. They really need to start doing stuff again.


----------

